# Walker Turner 6" Jointer- worth the buy?



## eric4716 (Feb 11, 2017)

I seen an ad from a local woman selling old tools from her late dad's estate. She had numerous old power and hand tools. An older Rockwell Table saw, real old Craftsman Scroll Saw, a Continential drill press, etc. She had a P908 Walker Turner jointer for sale. I went and looked at it this morning. It does need to be cleaned up a good bit, but does look complete. It has a different motor on it than factor. It has a 1.5 hp repulsion induction motor on it. But the motor is only 1700 rpm. It ran whisper quiet. I took a piece of cherry with me and ran it across on the edge. The fence was set almost perfectly at 90, but the joint was quite a bit off from 90. Looking at the blades, I could see the blades were not set that good in the cutterhead. All 3 blades appeared to be set at different heights. So they probably not parallel to the table also.

Would this be a good buy? It seemed to cut well,but would I need to look at swapping the motor for one that is 3450 rpm or will the slower speed be ok? I would love to be able to afford some expensive jointer with a nice long bed but right now that is out of my budget. So once cleaned up and blades set correctly, will this be capable of doing nice jointer? I am new to woodworking so not sure what all I should be looking at.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's a collectible machine. The guard is 
rare.

I had one for a bit, badged Craftsman I think.
It's a perfectly good compact 6" jointer
and the fence design isn't bad.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Solid machine.. what are they asking for it?

Motor speed is fine… they did sell them with both 1750 and 3450 rpm motors, with the appropriate pulley sizes to ensure proper cutter head speed.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## eric4716 (Feb 11, 2017)

> Solid machine.. what are they asking for it?
> 
> Motor speed is fine… they did sell them with both 1750 and 3450 rpm motors, with the appropriate pulley sizes to ensure proper cutter head speed.
> 
> ...


She was asking $50. I told her I would be a little more comfortable at $40 and she said she could do that. I had already knew how rare the guard was so I figured at most if the jointer couldn't be fixed up, I could sell the guard and get my money back out of it.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I told her I would be a little more comfortable at $40 and she said she could do that.


Then your next question should have been "how soon can I come get it"!

It should already be sitting in your garage. Hope OWWM Rule #5 doesn't get you.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## eric4716 (Feb 11, 2017)

> I told her I would be a little more comfortable at $40 and she said she could do that.
> 
> Then your next question should have been "how soon can I come get it"!
> 
> ...


I told her I would take it and could have taken it with me. But for some reason, there was additional wiring. There was two outlets wired onto the stand also and a switch. The wiring came up through the floor from the garage. So she is having a relative come and unwire it so I can pick it up.


----------



## eric4716 (Feb 11, 2017)

I finally had a chance to go pick it up last evening and bring it home and starting to get it cleaned up. I was just going to clean it up, adjust the blades on it, and use it as is. Looking it over, the design looks fairly simple to disassemble so now I'm contemplating giving it a nice fresh paint job. Or do you think it would be better to leave as is? The cutterhead spins amazingly easy. Does anyone know if the guard is supposed to have any spring action to bring it back into place? It just moves around and holds the position you put it in. All in all, I think it's in excellent condition for being around 75 years old.


























Now for the mammoth motor that it came with. This GE Repulsion Induction motor is massive. It's 1.5 hp. I believe the motor has to weigh more than the solid cost iron jointer. From what I gather on the motor, it has two oil resovoirs that lubricate the motor. I lifter up the cover on one, and the oil looks awful thick. So I'm not sure how long it will last, or how to go about removing the old oil and adding new.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I'd replace the motor, honestly. I'd also enclose the stand to improve dust collection. Either that or build a new stand entirely.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

This machine will out last you. Make sure the knives are set at the right level and are sharp. That motor is an excellent piece of equipment also, you have just acquired a machine most older guys would love to have. No need to go crazy with painting and making it look like new, start using it and find out what a nice piece of equipment you have in your shop now. There aren't many machines on the market that can equal this one, and you were very blessed to get it for 40.00. Have fun, make some dust.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I wouldn't replace that motor, if it runs then use it until it dies! Clean out the old oil and replace it with some new and call it a day. Nice score!


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

wonderful machine!

I wouldn't replace the motor either. Find someone to rework it.


----------



## eric4716 (Feb 11, 2017)

> I d replace the motor, honestly. I d also enclose the stand to improve dust collection. Either that or build a new stand entirely.
> 
> - jonah


Someone else local is selling a brand new Grizzly G1197 stand for dirt cheap. I'm thinking about purchasing it for the stand for it. It's an open stand. I can't find the specs on the stand yet to see what the height of it is though.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a nice jointer you should build a nice stand for it.I wouldn't put that nice piece of Mercian Arn on a Chineese stand what are you crazy.You got lucky getting that jointer for 40 dollars keep anything China away or your luck will go away.
I'm surperstious about stuff like that.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

WOW …where do you live to get bargains like that??? ...nothing in my area is dirt cheap …not even dirt :<))


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Since the motor appears to have a fill gauge on the side (in addition to the filler on top), it should be a sleeve bearing type motor. To clean the bearings/oil, remove the gauge and drain through the opening. After draining, replace the gauge (use some thread sealant) and fill until the gauge is approx. 3/4 full.

Reference: 1942 GE Motor Catalog

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## eric4716 (Feb 11, 2017)

> Since the motor appears to have a fill gauge on the side (in addition to the filler on top), it should be a sleeve bearing type motor. To clean the bearings/oil, remove the gauge and drain through the opening. After draining, replace the gauge (use some thread sealant) and fill until the gauge is approx. 3/4 full.
> 
> Reference: 1942 GE Motor Catalog
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. There is a lot of info in the catalog.


----------

